# "Real Men of Genius"



## Jon (Oct 12, 2005)

This was posted several months ago by another member of my squad. I never thought to post it here, but then realized it was probably true nationwide.

In my area, we have MDC's in every ambulance and medic responder (Mobile Data Computers - like the MDT, but newer). Some Co's. have policys to change status on the MDC's only, and some by radio and MDC. And some folks just like to chat on the radio.

This problem is worse for us, because EMS and Fire are on the same channel.

Jon




> *Bud Light Presents…Real Men of Genius
> 
> (Real Men of Genius)
> 
> ...





_Stolen from "Sparky". found Here._


----------

